
Coffee Shops Skip Wi-Fi to Encourage Customers to Actually Talk - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/09/technology/coffee-shop-wifi-access.html
======
DaveWalk
The article links to a 2005 NYT article about wifi-less coffee shops, and
another to a 2010 version of the same. What a nothingburger!

Does anyone else have good reading on this subject? As someone who haunts
coffee shops habitually, I've always figured it fell into a kind of Third
Place[0], but weirdly didn't always promote socializing.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_place](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_place)

